# what is WRL file?



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

hope this is correct forum.have windows 98 with microsoftword.Made a table and filled it in.printed it;made some revisions;printed second doc;revised once again ;printed.somehow must have requested 'save to desktop'
because 3 documents sit on desktop which i _cannot open_because the screen says the file is being used by another user.There is only one user,i am not on a network.I cannot delete these documents either.." X access denied".They are called something likie " WRL 1746 " i think, on desktop icons which have a flag on them.

_my question[/]what in the world happened?..how can i open or delete them? I really only need the last revised document(it was a table i created,remember)(am trying to give all the details)I will delete the rest..if i can!

how can i avoid this in future??
.it has never happened in my short period of using a computer.
is it some quirk?

many thanks,
agnes_


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, try opening Word, then do File, Open, and see if you get them open that way. You may have to change to View All Files (*.*) in Files of Type.


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

As for what they are, well they sound as though they might be temporary files of some sort. I take it by "flag" you mean the windows flag. This is the default icon used for any files where your PC doesn't know the associated program.

You could try closing down Word (and Outlook if you use it) and rebooting. Right click on the file and select Open With, Choose Program and then select Microsoft Word from the list. Do't check the "Always use this program..." box, just click OK and see if it opens. If that fails, try Open With and select Notepad.

By doing this, you may be able to see snatches of data that you recognise, so at least we know that it's a file based on an actual (Word) document. 

If you're still getting nowhere, you can probably delete them if you boot to safe mode.

Gram


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

well..the problem sorted itself out..somewhat . after shutdown,i could open and delete the files..I just wonder how they got the way they were...ie into the form of a WRL file.

upon looking up that term on internet search,could not find it.
thank you for your responses.
still hope for a little more info..anyone???


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

According to Every file format in the world, a WRL file is a "Virtual Reality Model." Now you know everything I know about WRL files.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Miz, I thought the same thing until I re-read the original post. WRL isn't the file extention - it says the file name was "wrl 1746 or something"....


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Open a Word doc that's stored on your desktop.
Make some changes, save.
Make some changes, save.
Make some changes, save.
Watch files grow on desktop.
Hit power button on PC.

Files remain on restart.

Go to Tools-Options, Save and uncheck "allow fast saves". That should reduce the number of temp files created.

You're viewing hidden/system files. Perhaps you were not before, and that's why these *suddenly* appear. Or perhaps you just never used your desktop for your documents, so you've never seen these temp files before. I do it all the time. Temp files all the time. But they don't remain.

I suggest:

A cleanup of your PC: www.theofficeexperts.com/cleanyourpc.htm

And make sure Word doesn't hang in the background after you close it. Use it normally, close. Give at least a couple of seconds. Then hit Ctrl+Alt+Del and make sure Word is not in the applications or processes tab--it appears as Winword. If it is, then troubleshoot Word according to the instructions here:
www.theofficeexperts.com/word.htm

Hope it helps!


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

gosh,thanks so much..that ought to keep me quiet/busy for a while
.i really appreciate you all answering...so much so that i purchased a "that techguy(helponthenet) forum" FRISBEE.
.Now what on earth would i want a frisbee for???
(i am a senior..no kids)well,it supported the forum..that's what counts..(this is third donation)

see just HOW appreciiative i am????i really,really do not know quite what i would do without this forum except wander lost in cybverspace..wondering what the little icons on my desktop are..


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

...but now you have your frisbee to keep you happy!  

And my helpful hint for the day (Heloise would be proud) is that if you get tired throwing the frisbee to yourself, you can use it under plants to catch leakage!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Do you see the ads when you come to the site, klutzycompy? If so, then I will talk to Mike (owner) about turning them off for you. If you make cash donation, we turn them off automatically. 

See here?
http://www.helponthe.net/how2help/donate.html


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

yup..matter of fact i do see ads..i always wondered,"How come?"..because people who help out usually do not have (quite as many) ads....however,i just signed up for a paid edition of one of the weather deals..(i won't say ('accuweather'))(or will i) and the ads are worse than ever.!
anyhow..thanks..i still love this place.
klutzy


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

PS Dreamboat...thanks for the Helpful Hint..i could do that as i have some leaky plants..(use my frisbee for a diaper)..i could also give it to a small elf to use to slide down a snowy hill..(Just came into the house from a snowstorm) 
cheers!


----------

